# Processess stuck in KSEREL state



## axbat (Dec 10, 2008)

Given:

FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #1 /usr/obj/amd64/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5440  @ 2.83GHz (IBM x3550)
aac0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x010400 card=0x95801014 chip=0x02869005 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Adaptec Inc'
    device     = 'AAC-RAID (Rocket)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID


arcconf, built from sources and not linked against libkse

 ldd /usr/local/sbin/arcconf
/usr/local/sbin/arcconf:
	libpthread.so.2 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libpthread.so.2 (0x8007d9000)
	libncurses.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libncurses.so.6 (0x800904000)
	libstdc++.so.5 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libstdc++.so.5 (0x800a50000)
	libm.so.4 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libm.so.4 (0x800c47000)
	libc.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.6 (0x800d63000)

Problem:
after issuing /usr/local/sbin/arcconf GETCONFIG 1 LD 
arcconf prints the result, but does not return into shell, top says the process is in KSEREL state permanently.

Any idea how to get over the problem?


----------



## yarzak (Feb 13, 2009)

hello from Russia 

do u have solution of this
"not returning into shell" ?

i have the same

Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾ Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ð¼?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.mavetju.org/mail/view_message.php?list=freebsd-amd64&id=2524103&thread=no

That applies?


----------



## axbat (Feb 18, 2009)

*Mel_Flynn*

nope. there IS working utility for Adaptec RAID controllers, and? (yes!) it IS arcconf. the given link amused me a lot. Thanks! :e

Anyway, aac driver is reworked pretty well to let arcconf work correctly under 7.1 release (amd64) as well. 

Feeling happy =)


----------

